# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  REMATE DE AGROQUIMICOS, EQUIPOS DE FUMIGACION Y FOLIARES !!!

## kscastaneda

Producto Ingrediente Cantidad Precio Vta s/.  Kling fosfito x lt Fosfito potasio 20 45  Cithoger x lt Citoquininas 4 45  Amicsur x lt Aminoacidos 1 40  Lufen x 250 ml Lufenueron 30 40  Bacillus BT x tambor 25 kg Bacillus thuringiensis 1 750  Algafol P x 4 lt Fosforo + algas 4 75  Algafol multiple x lt Microelementos liquido 10 30  Zetamin plus x 5 lt Aminoacidos 5 200  Saeta 80 wp x sobre Ciromazina 100 30  Gladiador x lt Acetamiprid 10 180  Luxazim x lt Carbendazim 19 48  Tenaz x lt Tebuconazole 12 155  Buonarroz x 10 lt Butaclor 5 170  KLING SOIL x lt Acondicionador suelo 12 32  KLING TOP x 15 kg Acidos humicos 90% 2 340  HUMABLEND x 5 LT Acidos fulvicos 20 40  BIG-PHOS x 20 lt Fertilizante fosforo 6 200  BIG-N x 20 lt Fertilizante nitrogeno 8 110   
Consultas u otros insumos, comunicarme a kscastaneda@hotmail.comTemas similares: Agroquímicos y foliares en remate Artículo: Comercialización de agroquímicos en Perú se mantendrá estable este año y facturará US$ 150 millones El Perú tiene solo cinco avionetas para la fumigación aérea de toda su área agrícola Estudio del mercado de agroquímicos Equipos para aplicaciones agricolas

----------


## Alper

Carlos:
Dame una llamada.
Saludos.

----------

